# What to check when seeking used 00-01 Altima?



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm thinking about purchasing a used Altima from year 2000-2001. While I'm pretty sure I'll be shooting for an SE, I might end up with a GLE. 

Without putting the car up on a lift, what are some basic things I should check out when looking over a potential purchase?

Any common issues to look for?


----------



## Altimadator (Dec 1, 2006)

Check for oil leaks. That will be the only major thing you will need to look for. Just stick your head under the car, look for a wet oil pan. Also, check the battery cables, top post batterys like to corrode the cables. Other than that, they are great cars. I will never stray from them. 
Future Car: 2008 Altima COUPE. Its about time.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

This list is Know problems with the KA engine.

Oil in distributor ingition, extremely common problem
Intake manifold gasket leak, extremely common problem
MAF sensor 
IACV
EGR valve getts clogged.

Unless your mechanically incline, the intake gasket and distributor replacement is about $500.00 each.


----------

